# How to Check eligibility Criteria in Express Entry



## vishal.vis (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello All,

Can any one provide me a link where i can check my eligible criteria for Express Entry to Canada.

I have done Part time MBA and I have total 10 years experience in India (4 years in Purchase and Commercial, 1 year in Human Resource and 5 years in Office Administration as well)

As per NOC list I am eligible to apply for the following:

NOC code Position

1) 113 Purchasing managers

2) 1211 Supervisors, general office
and administrative supportworkers

3) 1225 Purchasing agents and officers

4) 1524 Purchasing and inventory 
control workers

5) 1422 Data entry clerks

6) 1411 General office support workers

But, before appearing for IELTS I want to check my eligibility for Express Entry to Canada.

Thanking you,


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Did the links that I provided in your last thread not help you?

You should also check the CIC website for information, as they are the ones who will be assessing your application.


----------

